# Upgraded CO2 (a few pics)



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

For those who were at the meeting yesterday, you probably saw the new CO2 glassware I received from AquaticMagic. I purchased the trio of nano diffusers, 1 Gamba VII bubble counter, 1 plastic bubble counter, and a drop checker. I spent most of this morning hooking it up (save the drop checker) and without going into too much detail, I'm extremely impressed. The nano diffusors put off a much finer mist than the Sweetwater fine-pore stones and the Gamba VII looks very cool. On top of all this, all the pieces work -perfectly- with the 3/16" Tygon tubing I had left over from our group purchase in '05 or '06. I was very happy with that. Very very happy. One thing I should note - I soaked the nano diffuser in a cup of water for a day and a half or so, mostly because I didn't have time yesterday. This may or may not have helped performance, but I'm going to keep doing it when I swap out diffusers for cleaning.










Close-up of the nano diffusor. Note the fine mist and the Amano.









Close-up of the Gamba VII bubble counter. Not picture is the glass check valve that attaches above the Gamba.









I'll post more pictures when I get the Chameleon drop checker installed.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

A glass check valve or a plastic one?


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks very cool, I like the way the mist is flowing out from every side, unlike my Rhinox 2000, which only flows out of one small area.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice! How much did that set you back? What size tank is it rated for or does one size fit most? What size tank is it in? What type of filtration do you use? Sorry for all of the questions. I'm just interested in alternatives to my reactor.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> A glass check valve or a plastic one?


Glass.



rwoehr said:


> Very nice! How much did that set you back? What size tank is it rated for or does one size fit most? What size tank is it in? What type of filtration do you use? Sorry for all of the questions. I'm just interested in alternatives to my reactor.


I think the nano diffuser trio is $14, Gamba is $7. The prices are all on the AquaticMagic eBay store. I think these are rated up to 20gal maybe? I don't recall off hand and I'm too lazy this morning to look it up. It works perfectly on the 10gal it's in right now. No filtration, just an Azoo 104 pump on the opposite side of the diffuser.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... I have the exact diffuser pictured above.

For some reason i just don't like it as much as my inline diffusers... The glass diffuser seems to need constant cleaning and just keeps getting clogged w/ dust.

Ugh...


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

looks to be working quite well...


----------

